# Healing after quad bike accident



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Ouch. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Well a hug first, but not too tight... it might hurt. 
Maybe warm baths with something to make it soothing and relaxing like lavender or chamomile. Maybe relaxed muscles will not only feel better but heal faster too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Aloe vera gel works great. 

Sending good vibes your way


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone  I will try the warm baths with Lavender/chamomile and the aloe vera  Thank you again so much


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Try Arnica. Comes in both pills and creams and helps with soreness and bruising.


----------



## mikelee2810 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry ,to hear about your accident. Hope you get well soon. If there is any major injury you must consult a doctor. If there is any problem related to personal injury or claim you should definitely consult a personal injury lawyer.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would try a warm bath followed by some very light stretching to keep your muscles from getting tight again.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry you so sore. A warm espon salt bath (which you can get in lavender and other relaxing scents) and some advil for any inflammation.


----------



## mikelee2810 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think you must have got better now.


----------



## christy (Aug 27, 2012)

I think your injuries are getting better now hopefully. If you don’t see any improvements soon, I would suggest you to concern a doctor. Get well soon.


----------

